# Failed to install 'app-eselect/eselect-python-20111108'

## Luciernaga

Bueno, pues de eso se trata ... ????

Me explico:

Superado la fase primaria de instalación de Gentoo al emitir "emerge --ask emerge --update --deep --newuse @world"  me topo con esto ... ¿será un bug?

....

>>> Failed to install app-eselect/eselect-python-20111108, Log file:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/app-eselect/eselect-python-20111108/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package app-eselect/eselect-python-20111108:

* This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

* packages (see list below). You can use a command such as 'portageq

* owners / <filename>' to identify the installed package that owns a

* file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

* NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

* least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

* If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

* then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

* information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

* a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

* two packages install the same file(s). See

* http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how to

* solve to problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

* unless you have completely understood the above message.

* 

* Detected file collision(s):

*

*   /usr/share/eselect/modules/python.eselect

*   /usr/bin/python-wrapper

*

* Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

*

* Press Ctrl-C to Stop

*

* app-admin/eselect-python-20111108:0::gentoo

*    /usr/bin/python-wrapper

*    /usr/share/eselect/modules/python.eselect

*

* Package 'app-eselect/eselect-python-20111108' NOT merged due to file

* collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

* content of the above message.

* GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

localhost ~ # _

Intentando instalar cualquier paquete por separado tampoco resulta y estoy bloqueado sin poder avanzar, a menos que formatee y vuelva a comenzar otra vez de nuevo.

Saludetes  :Sad: 

PostData:

uname -a

Linux localhost 3.18.9-gentoo #1 SMP Tue MAR 31 22:31:15 CEST 2015 x86_64 Six-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2435 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## quilosaq

Podrías darnos mas detalles de los archivos conflictivos.

```
ls -l /usr/bin/python-wrapper /usr/share/eselect/modules/python.eselect
```

También ayudará

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Después de dos días de tener la máquina parada la he vuelto a encender y ... ¡Oh sorpresa!

Misterios de la informática ... una vez entrado en el sistema emito "emerge --sync" y luego "emerge --update --deep --newuse @world" y ... et VOILÁ ... todo sigue como debe ser ... ni rastro del problema, esto es inaudito.

Mis disculpas si he causado algún inconveniente.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

